# My computer is using more ram than it should ?



## joeby

Hi people wondering if you could help me i have got a problem with my pc, the problem is that it is using to much ram dunno why :l on my computer i am using windows 7 ultimate and i have 4gb of ram and Intel Celeron 2.4ghz dual core processor. Most of the time my processor is running at 100% & ram at 88% (3.35gb) this aint normal and when it says im using this much i hardly have anything open. Heres some screen shots




And 





Can anyone help me ?


----------



## bkribbs

joeby said:


> Hi people wondering if you could help me i have got a problem with my pc, the problem is that it is using to much ram dunno why :l on my computer i am using windows 7 ultimate and i have 4gb of ram and Intel Celeron 2.4ghz dual core processor. Most of the time my processor is running at 100% & ram at 88% (3.35gb) this aint normal and when it says im using this much i hardly have anything open. Heres some screen shots
> Picture cut to save room.
> And
> [IMG] Picture cut to save room.
> 
> Can anyone help me ?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is it possible that you are infected? And do you have all of the processes and services disabled at startup?


----------



## joeby

bkribbs said:


> Is it possible that you are infected? And do you have all of the processes and services disabled at startup?



Ok thanks im currenty running a AVG virus scan and see if i can find anything, i havnt personaly made any processes or services disabled at startup


----------



## joh06937

does it still use the same amount when google chrome isn't running at all?


----------



## joeby

joh06937 said:


> does it still use the same amount when google chrome isn't running at all?


 Hi, i just closed google chrome it still uses the same amount.


----------



## bkribbs

joeby said:


> Ok thanks im currenty running a AVG virus scan and see if i can find anything, i havnt personaly made any processes or services disabled at startup



I would reccommend doing so, as over time, when you install programs, this will really slow it down. If you would like to give it a shot, here is what to do.

1. Click Start, Run
2. type "msconfig" without the quotations. hit enter.
3. at the top of the window that appears, click startup.
4. click "disable all"
5. click the services tab
6. click "Hide all Microsoft Services"
7. click "Disable all"
8. Hit ok. It will tell you to restart. When you restart, a window will appear saying something about how it was edited. Check the box on that screen, hit ok, then exit the program. 

This should help to speed it up somewhat, but probably won't fix your problem, although you could have to processes conflicting with each other.


----------



## Aastii

when you first start your computer up and check, how much does it say it is using then?

when I say start it up, I mean no programs running, just windows and nothing else


----------



## Method9

There was a write in question about this in Maximum PC magazine from either this or last month's issue. I don't have it with me. IIRC I think a firmware update fixed the problem. Is your motherboard firmware up to date? Usually it seems to take an act of God to get Windows 7 to use more than 2 GBs of RAM under typical use.


----------



## joeby

bkribbs said:


> I would reccommend doing so, as over time, when you install programs, this will really slow it down. If you would like to give it a shot, here is what to do.
> 
> 1. Click Start, Run
> 2. type "msconfig" without the quotations. hit enter.
> 3. at the top of the window that appears, click startup.
> 4. click "disable all"
> 5. click the services tab
> 6. click "Hide all Microsoft Services"
> 7. click "Disable all"
> 8. Hit ok. It will tell you to restart. When you restart, a window will appear saying something about how it was edited. Check the box on that screen, hit ok, then exit the program.
> 
> This should help to speed it up somewhat, but probably won't fix your problem, although you could have to processes conflicting with each other.


Ok ive done that its faster booting up but the problem comes back with in 5mins.


----------



## joeby

Aastii said:


> when you first start your computer up and check, how much does it say it is using then?
> 
> when I say start it up, I mean no programs running, just windows and nothing else



Heres a screen shot when i boot it up, after about 5 mins it goes back up again.


----------



## Aastii

run malwarebytes and see what it comes up with


----------



## NVX_185

hi mate.. can you post a Print Screen of your processes list... But this time DO show the processes from all users? Click that button on the bottom left...


----------



## joeby

NVX_185 said:


> hi mate.. can you post a Print Screen of your processes list... But this time DO show the processes from all users? Click that button on the bottom left...



Okay i think i see the problem :l but what is wmpnetwk.exe


----------



## joeby

ok people, problem fixed, thanks for all your help  it was wmpnetwk.exe that seemed to be the problem, i worked out how to stop this process.


----------

